

Saul Griffith on winning a MacArthur, entrepreneurship, and dumpster diving - toffer
http://money.cnn.com/2007/11/14/smbusiness/Saul_Griffith.fsb/?postversion=2007111509

======
quickpost
His TED talk is pretty interesting:

<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/48>

------
electric
Amazing.. there are so many paths to realizing a startup. These people
bootstrapped, consulted, etc. and finally found their startup path, not unlike
Cognos which was recently acquired by IBM for $5B.

------
mynameishere
_What are you going to do with the $500,000?

...I'd love to see a CAD program that allows you to enter folding patterns for
origami and paper airplanes._

The "genius" grants have always been a sad joke.

~~~
marcus
If you take his idea for the CAD program and combine it with his ideas from
the TED speech of using materials as code you might end up with something that
you can digitally generate very complex 3D structures from very simple
building blocks using only a sequencer for the blocks and that might be a very
cool product - think of it as the next generation of 3D printers.

And then if you opensource the diagrams people can finally apply opensource
ideas to production.

